Ask HN: What do you hate about social media? - AlphaWeaver
======
wingerlang
(I don’t hate social media)

One specific behavior I dislike though is the very public display of ..
thanking? People often seem to talk to their followers rather than the person
they seem to be talking to.

They’ll say “had a great!!! time at XYZ with you @someone see you next time!!”

Like, cool but why don’t you just tell them? DM? In person?

Seems to happen especially often between high profile personalities within the
given domain.

But yes, I get it, you’re both using twitter as a tool and this gives you more
visibility together, still I can’t stand it.

------
kleer001
Anonymity.

In large groups without clear individual accountability there will tend to
hide bullies and those who practice bad faith. There will emerge other types
of preventable violence that doesn't happen in real life face to face small
groups of adults. It also allows for bots, state sponsored propaganda, and
phishing.

~~~
kleer001
saw this great summary on a comment about minecraft servers and griefers...

"The lower the cost to get in, the more people who violated trust. The higher
the price, the less people who violated trust. When personal reputation was on
the line, no one violated trust."

Which sums up the issue nicely.

------
quickthrower2
Lack of anonymity.

I hate that communities exist in FB but I have to not only join FB to engage
but with a real identity. Try creating a fake profile and after 2 weeks or so
it gets banned. During that time you are pestered to add photos, friends, etc.
what if I just want to buy a second hand chair?

~~~
askafriend
I don’t sell any second hand items to random anonymous people. I just don’t
want to risk those kind of interactions.

That’s why I exclusively sell second hand items on Nextdoor or to people who
have filled out, legit looking profiles on Facebook.

I know a ton of people who think the same way. So the market is effectively
filtering out anonymity regardless of if the feature is available or not.

------
CM30
How they try and centralise everything, and make it too easy for people to
brigade communities they don't like. Something that's federated would probably
solve a lot of the issues Reddit has for example, as well as a lot of the
controversy over Twitter's ban policy (by letting communities have their own
guidelines that don't affect the entire service).

------
seattle_spring
It allows the people with the loudest voices to seem like the dominant
opinion.

------
idoh
tl;dr That some people are forced to use it in order to have a social life.

I was talking to my friends about social media, and how it can be bad for some
people. I said, "Ok, all they have to do is turn it off". The response was
general outrage, and it was pointed out that I already have my social circle
and if I don't use Facebook then it is not as if that goes away. But for many
people, if they are not on Facebook / Instagram / Snapchat / whatever, then
they lose access to friends. Picture kids in high school who don't talk to
each other in-between classes and coordinate everything via a social platform.
So it is bad that some people can't just "stop using it" because if they do
then they'll be left out of activities.

------
joeblow9999
government involvement

